# Sport Bar



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

What are the chances to open a sport bar in Limassol and be successful. I mean a good one, kids friendly (playground while parents watch live games), pool tables, darts and shuffleboards etc. I'm planing to bring the bar olimpics to Limassol, life music on weekends and western food (tex-Mex). Sponsor of any grown up leagues (beer leagues!!) etc. etc.

Just thinking out loud!

Any comments?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are so many sports bars around, that i think you will find the going very tough. There are a few that are doing good, a good mix of locals and Expats seems to be the golden rule. You could possibly pick one up quite cheap, as there are many up for sale.


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

Afdel said:


> What are the chances to open a sport bar in Limassol and be successful. I mean a good one, kids friendly (playground while parents watch live games), pool tables, darts and shuffleboards etc. I'm planing to bring the bar olimpics to Limassol, life music on weekends and western food (tex-Mex). Sponsor of any grown up leagues (beer leagues!!) etc. etc.
> 
> Just thinking out loud!
> 
> Any comments?


The bar Feature will be: Pool tables, foosball, shuffelboards and darts. Lots of TV and big screen. Extensive Menu, imported beers, Patio, wifi and FUN, FUN, FUN. TO BE EXACT. A COMFORTABLE EXTENSION OF YOUR LIVING ROOM. HA HA


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, but not unique in Cyprus! I like the enthusiasm though!


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

Toxan said:


> Yes, but not unique in Cyprus! I like the enthusiasm though!


That's what i suspected. Nothing is unique any more tho. I will have to check out those other bars... see their attention, try their food and their infrastructure and then that would be my leverage if I ever get this idea into action.

Thanks,


----------



## peterpiper (Mar 9, 2011)

afdel. i think if u do go ahead with your idea , i would suggest aiming for locals in favour of tourist punters .from what i have seen thats the way forward .


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

peterpiper said:


> afdel. i think if u do go ahead with your idea , i would suggest aiming for locals in favour of tourist punters .from what i have seen thats the way forward .


Very good idea, totally agree, Expats and locals, and try to learn the language too!


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

peterpiper said:


> afdel. i think if u do go ahead with your idea , i would suggest aiming for locals in favour of tourist punters .from what i have seen thats the way forward .


Thanks Peter! Locals and Expats way to go huh.. What do locals like? I just figured out that I don't know anything about Cypriots.


----------



## peterpiper (Mar 9, 2011)

Afdel said:


> Thanks Peter! Locals and Expats way to go huh.. What do locals lik
> 
> e? I just figured out that I don't know anything about Cypriots.[p
> 
> ...


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

peterpiper said:


> Thanks Peter! Locals and Expats way to go huh.. What do locals lik
> 
> e? I just figured out that I don't know anything about Cypriots.[p
> 
> ...


HA, indeed..


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Afdel I could name quite a few sports pubs in Limassol with your description. Take a drive down the beach road and you'll find a whole bunch of them. Hamlet is a good example.

You would be competing with established places that have been around for decades.


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

zin said:


> Afdel I could name quite a few sports pubs in Limassol with your description. Take a drive down the beach road and you'll find a whole bunch of them. Hamlet is a good example.
> 
> You would be competing with established places that have been around for decades.


Thanks Zin!!!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You will also be an outsider and open to unfair influence with the the authorities due to the other's connections.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Just to clarify, it can be done. New places come to Limassol and break the market, it's just going to be difficult and you will need to offer something unique nobody else does, maybe a gimmick, like let's say - the longest bar in Limassol or something that people will want to go and see at least once so you can pull them in.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Why not open a BYO, restaurant. A BYO restaurant is a restaurant that does not have to apply for an alcohol licence, as the customers bring their own. The restaurant will open the wine bottles for the clients, provide glasses, and coolers, will put the beer in the freeezers for the clients, and just make their money on the food they serve. These are very popular in Australia and do a roaring trade.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Byo*



Toxan said:


> Why not open a BYO, restaurant. A BYO restaurant is a restaurant that does not have to apply for an alcohol licence, as the customers bring their own. The restaurant will open the wine bottles for the clients, provide glasses, and coolers, will put the beer in the freeezers for the clients, and just make their money on the food they serve. These are very popular in Australia and do a roaring trade.


Yes, I think this is probaly the way forward. We have one near us and its always full,


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I personally think the concept of a BYO would be lost in Cyprus but then you never know.


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

zin said:


> I personally think the concept of a BYO would be lost in Cyprus but then you never know.


I'll look into it!! Sounds good tho.


----------

